# omitting "yo" and "tú"



## jake0kk

Hi, I am wondering if it´s correct to say:
Yo me llamo Jakob or tu eres mi hermano
I am refering to the YO in the first sentence and the tu in the second.
me llamo= my name is and eres = you are
so is it correct to say like that? its not too repetitive?
thx a lot
Jakob


----------



## cochagua

Both sentences are correct.
But it is not necessary to say "yo", "me llamo jakob" it's better. You can also say "Mi nombre es Jakob" (litteral translation of "My name is", "Me llamo" would be "I am named Jakob")
Cheers


----------



## Mei

It's correct but it's not necessary, if you say "me llamo Jakob" the "me" says that it's you (I'm), and it happens the same with "tu eres mi hermano" the "eres" says that it's him (your brother). 

Hope it helps

Mei


----------



## jake0kk

thats some speedy answer, thanks alot =)


----------



## Camui

yes it's correct, but in spanish we usually omit "los pronombes personales" (yo, tú, él,...) because they are implied in the verb conjugation, but if you want to emphasize the subject you can use them. for ex: (¡Yo soy más alto que tú!)

(Yo) me llamo Jakob
(Tú) eres mi hermano


----------



## melodybenyayer

yo me llamo es gramaticalmente incorrecto, "me llamo" uno no puede llamarse a si mismo, se debe decir _me llaman_  o  _mi nombre es_.


----------



## Luis Albornoz

yo me llamo ¿es gramaticalmente incorrecto? de donde sale eso y ¿por qué figura en diccionario RAE como de uso pronominal?


----------



## atenea_84

melodybenyayer said:


> yo me llamo es gramaticalmente incorrecto, "me llamo" uno no puede llamarse a si mismo, se debe decir _me llaman_  o  _mi nombre es_.



Yo no creo que sea incorrecto...Cuando alguien dice su nombre, lo más habitual es decir "me llamo X". "Me llaman" o "Mi nombre es", no lo dice prácticamente nadie, al menos en España.


----------



## melodybenyayer

Precisamente por su uso pronominal _uno no se llama a si mismo_.  Yo no he visto en ninguna parte del  diccionario RAE que es correcto decir " yo me llamo" si tú sabes dónde lo dice te agradecería que me digas dónde, porque en la escuela yo aprendí que es incorrecto, que éste es uno de los errores más cometidos en Español. 
?


----------



## tolkienmex

"Yo me llamo" es ciertamente un pleonasmo, pero es una frase de uso muy común, por lo menos en México, de ahí que podamos concluir que aunque no sea gramaticalmente muy correcta que digamos (y hay que ver el montón de barbaridades que la RAE ha aceptado como correctas) sí es por lo menos coloquialmente aceptada


----------



## Soy Yo

Wow!

No creo que pueda ser *gramaticalmente* incorrecto diga lo que diga la RAE. Si vas a usar el verbo "llamar" para indicar tu nombre (desde tu propia perspectiva), la única manera de decirlo es "me llamo Melody" o "Yo me llamo Melody." Si dices "Me llaman Melody"...no estás indicando lo que tú prefieras que te llamen.

Mi diccionario dice "llamarse" (nombrarse; tener nombre o apellido: _llamarse Juan._

En mi vida he oído que es gramaticalmente _incorrecto_ decir "me llamo XXX." Usando la lógica de que sea incorrecto, tenemos que deducir que no podemos decir "me levanto" porque una persona no puede levantarse a sí misma.

(Uno puede llamarse a sí mismo tanto como otros lo pueden llamar.)


----------



## tolkienmex

Considero que el "Yo me llamo" es incorrecto no porque una persona no pueda llamarse (o, mejor dicho, referirse) a sí misma, sino porque es un pleonasmo, ya que al decir "Me llamo" ya va implicito el "Yo"


----------



## paulol

"Sabed que *yo me llamo* Don Quijote de la Mancha, caballero andante y aventurero, y cautivo de la sin par y hermosa doña Dulcinea del Toboso".

No soy nativo, pero no estoy de acuerdo en que "yo me llamo" sea incorrecto ni un pleonasmo si se usa apropiadamente.


----------



## arellaca

"Yo me llamo" está correctamente usado, pues no solo los demás "me llaman" así, yo mismo lo hago. Por ejemplo, al colocar mi nombre en algún documento, yo me estoy llamando (nombrando) a mi mismo. Favor de observar la acepción numero cuatro indicada por la RAE:

*llamar**.*(Del lat. _clamāre_).*1.* tr. Dar voces a alguien o hacer ademanes para que venga o para advertirle algo.*2.* tr. Invocar, pedir auxilio oral o mentalmente.*3.* tr. Convocar, citar. _Llamar a Cortes._*4.* tr. *nombrar* (ǁ decir el nombre).


----------



## mhp

melodybenyayer said:


> Precisamente por su uso pronominal _uno no se llama a si mismo_. Yo no he visto en ninguna parte del diccionario RAE que es correcto decir " yo me llamo" si tú sabes dónde lo dice te agradecería que me digas dónde, porque en la escuela yo aprendí que es incorrecto, que éste es uno de los errores más cometidos en Español.
> ?



 Lo que pasa es que “Me llamo X” no es reflexivo, sino pronominal. Si has aprendido que cada verbo pronominal es reflexivo, no lo has aprendido bien. 

Quejarse: Si te quejas de tus vecinos, ¿eso quiere decir que tú te estás quejando de ti?
Olvidarse: Si te digo « se me olvidó algo», ¿eso quiere decir que algo se ha olvidado de sí miso a mí?
Llamarse: De la misma manera cuando digas “yo me llamo X”, eso no quiere decir que tú estás llamando a ti. Llamarse es un verbo pronominal pero no reflexivo.

  Es verdad que algunos verbos pronominales son reflexivos, como lavarse y bañarse, pero hay muchísimos que no lo son.


----------



## Jellby

tolkienmex said:


> ... sino porque es un pleonasmo, ya que al decir "Me llamo" ya va implicito el "Yo"



Es cierto que el sujeto es muchas veces innecesario en español, lo puedes llamar pleonasmo, pero no es incorrecto ni censurable.


----------



## Soy Yo

paulol said:


> "Sabed que *yo me llamo* Don Quijote de la Mancha, caballero andante y aventurero, y cautivo de la sin par y hermosa doña Dulcinea del Toboso".
> 
> No soy nativo, pero no estoy de acuerdo en que "yo me llamo" sea incorrecto ni un pleonasmo si se usa apropiadamente.


 
precisamente el tipo de ejemplo que buscaba...gracias Paul.


----------



## Outsider

melodybenyayer said:


> yo me llamo es gramaticalmente incorrecto, "me llamo" uno no puede llamarse a si mismo [...]


Es verdad que uno no escoje su nombre de bautismo, pero al responder cuando nos llaman por el nombre con lo cual hemos sido bautizamos estamos reconociéndolo, acceptándolo, y en ése sentido uno sí que se nombra a sí mismo.


----------



## Ana_Fi

Además, hay una diferencia de uso:
-¿Cómo te llamas?
-Yo me llamo Luis, pero todos me llaman Pitu.
Si dices "me llaman", te estás refiriendo a un mote que tienes.


----------



## alacrancita75

tolkienmex said:


> Considero que el "Yo me llamo" es incorrecto no porque una persona no pueda llamarse (o, mejor dicho, referirse) a sí misma, sino porque es un pleonasmo, ya que al decir "Me llamo" ya va implicito el "Yo"


 
Disculpen, tengo una pregunta. 
¿Qué es un pleonasmo?  Parece que es algo malsonante.


----------



## Outsider

Pleonasm.


----------



## Soy Yo

alacrancita75 said:


> Disculpen, tengo una pregunta.
> ¿Qué es un pleonasmo? Parece que es algo malsonante.


 
Créelo o no...en inglés también existe la palabra "pleonasm".  Mi Merriam-Webster define este término así: "the use of more words than those necessary to denote mere sense (as in _the man he said_): REDUNDANCY.

Creo que Tolkien le llamaba "pleonasmo" a una oración como "yo me llamo Mario" (puesto que no es necesario decir "yo").  Otros dicen que el "yo" es bueno cuando uno quiere poner énfasis o hacer un contraste.

*Mi hermano* se llama José pero *yo *me llamo Jorge.  (¡No lo olvides!)


----------



## mhp

Soy Yo said:


> Créelo o no...en inglés también existe la palabra "pleonasm". Mi Merriam-Webster define este término así: "the use of more words than those necessary to denote mere sense (as in _the man he said_): REDUNDANCY.


I didn't want to say anything, but I looked up that word in Spanish-English dictionary and it gave the definition "pleonasm". One guess where I went afterwards (English-English dictionary)


----------



## María Madrid

Alacrancita

www.rae.es

Haz clic en Diccionario (primer título a la izquierda) y ahi podrás acceder al diccionario de la Real Academia Española. RAE. Gratis y rápido. Saludos,


----------



## alacrancita75

Gracias a todos por las respuestas.

No me di cuenta que existia esta palabra, hasta en ingles.  Pero doy las gracias tambien a Maria por me haber enseñado el sitio de la RAE.


----------



## paulol

alacrancita75 said:


> Gracias a todos por las respuestas.
> 
> No me di cuenta *de* que existia esta palabra, hasta en ingles. Pero doy las gracias tambien a Maria por me haber*me* enseñado el sitio de la RAE.


Sólo un par de pequeñas correcciones. 

Yo tampoco sabía que existía esa palabra.


----------



## Bronte

Pleonasmo consiste en:*1*. añadir una palabra, expresión o enunciado a una oración sin que modifiquen el significado de ésta.
*Me duele mi brazo *en lugar de *me duele el brazo
2. *El empleo de sinónimos o perífrasis cuyo significado ya está expresado.
*A las ocho semanas después del accidente*: *A las* y *después*, son la misma cosa. 
*3. *La redundancia. Ej. "El asunto fue aprobado por la total unanimidad de todos los asistentes". Habría bastado con decir "El asunto fue aprobado por unanimidad"
*4.* El uso de doble negación cuando es innecesaria. Ej. No lo haremos tampoco nosotros. *No* y *tampoco* se estorban; una de las dos sobra.
Saludos.


----------



## Soy Yo

Pero no puedes omitir "no" sin cambiar "tampoco" a otro sitio (antes del verbo), ¿verdad?


----------



## Ana_Fi

Verdad.
tampoco lo haremos nosotros/nosotros tampoco lo haremos


----------



## melodybenyayer

Super!!! Este tema está bien animado, deberiamos hacer una listas de las faltas más comunes que se hacen en español, Yo creo que será muy interesante e instructivo. He aquí dos para comenzar atravez a través, talvez tal vez


----------



## mhp

melodybenyayer said:


> talvez tal vez





> talvez.1. adv. duda Am. quizá.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## San

jake0kk said:


> Hi, I am wondering if it´s correct to say:
> Yo me llamo Jakob or tu eres mi hermano
> I am refering to the YO in the first sentence and the tu in the second.
> me llamo= my name is and eres = you are
> so is it correct to say like that? its not too repetitive?
> thx a lot
> Jakob



Hello,
it's usual to put the pronoun for example when you reply someone who has told you her name before, or when you agree or disagree with other person's opinion:

Hola, me llamo Sara (without pronoun) -- *Yo* soy Juan.
No quiero que vayamos al cine (without pronoun) -- *Yo* sí quiero.

You can also use it when you are writing or speaking to emphasise that, what you say, is *your* particular opinion, and maybe other people would not do the same:

*Yo* no lo haría. (yo en tu lugar no lo haría).
*A mí* no me gusta la playa.
etc.


----------



## melodybenyayer

Yo nunca he escuchado una conferencia en donde el conferencista comience diciemdo " yo me llamo"


----------



## Ivy29

alacrancita75 said:


> Disculpen, tengo una pregunta.
> ¿Qué es un pleonasmo? Parece que es algo malsonante.


 

"lo vi con mis propios ojos" es un pleonasmo.
Pero se usa en retórica para dar FUERZA a las expresiones.
Yo me llamo es enfática y correctísima.
ya que el ME es parte del verbo como pronominal.
Ivy294


----------



## Ivy29

melodybenyayer said:


> Yo nunca he escuchado una conferencia en donde el conferencista comience diciemdo " yo me llamo"


 
Si es un ARZOBISTO dice el YO MAYESTÁTICO NOS.
Por HUMILDAD se dice *mi nombre es*. Estos son recursos de oratoria que incluso pueden usar el YO ME LLAMO (PRESUNTUSO o enfático).

Ivy294


----------



## kevcito

mhp said:


> I didn't want to say anything, but I looked up that word in Spanish-English dictionary and it gave the definition "pleonasm". One guess where I went afterwards (English-English dictionary)



lol! you're not the only one..


----------



## eyowell

alacrancita75 said:


> Disculpen, tengo una pregunta.
> ¿Qué es un pleonasmo? Parece que es algo malsonante.


 
El verbo *llamar *es pronominal en cuanto a la denominación de un nombre, es decir que debe o puede usarse en forma refleja, por ejemplo (cito a la RAE) _arrepentirse _; para otros fines el verbo *llamar* no es pronominal, por ejemplo _llamar a un testigo_; por lo tanto la frase _Yo me llamo Perico de los Palotes_ es gramaticalmente correcta.

Por otro lado, *pleonasmo* es la utilización de muchas palabras que significan lo mismo.


----------

